# Three Canadian women flying over Afghan skies



## GAP (3 Feb 2009)

Three Canadian women flying over Afghan skies
Updated Mon. Feb. 2 2009 10:02 PM ET CTV.ca News Staff
Article Link

It may come as a surprise to know that only three Canadian women are flying Griffon helicopters in combat missions over Afghan skies. 

Even more surprising is that these soldiers are among the first female helicopter pilots to ever serve in combat roles for the Canadian forces. 

Pilot Tressa Olson is one of these three Canadian soldiers. But she doesn't like being identified by her gender. 

"I don't like to be singled out as a female," Olson told CTV News. 

"And I don't think it's necessarily a big deal to be a female here." 

But it took a long time for the women of the Canadian Forces to get the respect that they deserve. 

For generations, women were not allowed to serve in combat roles when they joined the Royal Canadian Air Force. They were told it was too dangerous to get near the front lines. 

It wasn't until 1981 that the Canadian Forces allowed women to pilot military choppers. 

Today, only three women are flying combat missions over Afghanistan, providing aerial cover for their fellow soldiers and ferrying their colleagues to and from the battlefield. 

And they are among the best in the Canadian Forces. 

One of the women says that even over her career, she has seen significant changes. 

Capt. Andie Gallagher said she remembers when the air force used to be much more close-minded towards women in their ranks. 

"The number of those dinosaurs, if you will, that are around now are few and far between from what they were only seven years ago when I got my wings," Gallagher told CTV News. 

"And seven years from now, it's going to be even more different." 
More on link


----------



## OldSolduer (3 Feb 2009)

Twenty years ago there was a big hue and cry over women in combat roles, citing morale and morality issues etc, they are too emotional etc. As we can see, little of this has come to pass. 
To the dinosaurs who insist that women have no place in combat I say this:

Retire, release or whatever. Get out of the way.


----------



## FormerHorseGuard (3 Feb 2009)

i saw the story  on the news, found it very  interesting,  good luck to the ladies, hope they  enjoy  their stick time and bet they  will do a kick *** job.

back in the 90s during Gulf War 1 it was rumoured the first shots fired by the Canadian Detachment was a female crew chief on a Sea King,  so I do not see females flying into danger news to me. Already  been done. 
still very  interesting, happy  to see the ladies give  them hell.


----------



## Good2Golf (3 Feb 2009)

I believe that Steve Chao was being specific when he used the phrase "in combat"; as compared to other occasions that women would have been engaged in hel ops (like 'peacekeeping' in Bosnia or Kosovo, where they also flew).


----------



## Infanteer (3 Feb 2009)

OldSolduer said:
			
		

> Twenty years ago there was a big hue and cry over women in combat roles, citing morale and morality issues etc, they are too emotional etc. As we can see, little of this has come to pass.



We still see this arguement to the South and, to a lesser extent, in the UK.  Same with gays and "Don't Ask, Don't Tell".

I've served with women and gays and I've yet to see combat units bleeding out fighting power due to morale issues....


----------



## Sub_Guy (4 Feb 2009)

Of course there are women with the air wing over there.  Who do you think does all the laundry?   > 

I am kidding of course, but in all seriousness it is 2009 and no one should be surprised to hear that women are flying in Afghanistan.

Good luck to them!


----------



## Retired AF Guy (4 Feb 2009)

FormerHorseGuard said:
			
		

> i saw the story  on the news, found it very  interesting,  good luck to the ladies, hope they  enjoy  their stick time and bet they  will do a kick *** job.
> 
> back in the 90s during Gulf War 1 it was rumoured the first shots fired by the Canadian Detachment was a female crew chief on a Sea King,



A good friend of mine I might add! Shot-up an Iraqi gunboat if I remember correctly.


----------



## geo (4 Feb 2009)

Dolphin_Hunter said:
			
		

> I am kidding of course, but in all seriousness it is 2009 and no one should be surprised to hear that women are flying in Afghanistan.



You will also find women in the Rifle platoons, Field troops, Recce troops, Gun dets, etc.... 
So long as they can do the job & don't require any more admin attention than the guys.... they are welcome to work with me.


----------



## aesop081 (4 Feb 2009)

:boring:


----------



## jollyjacktar (5 Feb 2009)

There have been many splendid women warriors through the ages.  I have no doubt these will pass muster too. 

IIRC Israel at one time though did take their women out of combat roles as it was counter productive.  The Arabs, it was discovered fought harder and longer whenever they discovered or suspected they were fighting against women.  It offended them to a great deal apparently.  As a result the IDF went that route.  I don't know if this is still the case.


----------



## Sub_Guy (5 Feb 2009)

I just worked the google image search, and there was no shortage of IDF women with weapons.


----------



## SeaKingTacco (6 Feb 2009)

Retired AF Guy said:
			
		

> A good friend of mine I might add! Shot-up an Iraqi gunboat if I remember correctly.



That's not quite what happened....


----------

